# Sticky  Float Times!!



## gunrod

Someone came up with the great idea of having float times for different stretches of rivers in the four corners and UP of the state. Please post float times with fish and without fishing (since we all fish at different speeds). Add the stretch of river such as launch site to launch site.

This should provide a great resource for the membership. I would suggest to make the reference much easier to catalog that the stretch of river (such as Tippy to High Bridge.....or......Croton to Thornapple) be used in the Title screen.

The thread will be split into each river section and made into a sticky.

Thanks......


----------



## Rising Trout Flies

Pere Marquette
Raibow Rapid to Sulak: Float + Fishing around 5 hours.
Sulak to Upper: Float + Fishing around 3 hours.


----------



## wingshoot

found source of access,float times,etc. for the manistee:

http://www.mrga.net/UpperManistee.pdf


----------



## Steve

Float times for the Pine

http://www.thepineriver.com/pine-river/map

Keep in mind these are for canoes. I 4 to 6 time multiples of the times given there is one expects to fish.


----------



## abstract_72

Tippy to High Bridge

Moderate Fishing time.
7 Miles (marked on GPS)

7 hours


----------



## Dave

Keystone to Stephan bridge about 4 hours. The pull out is just past Gates lodge at the canoe pull out. This section has fantastic cover and some fantastic fishing.

Stephan's to Wakeley is about 5 hours. This stretch has some great wholes and great cover to fish,bring the streamers with you. Remember, you have to get that bug within inches of the cover. if you don't loose em you aren't using em. One fly for the fish, one for the trees and one for your vest.


----------



## jerrob

just skimmed over the posts, this info is gold to us several hundred miles away. the more the better. thanks so much.


----------



## ausable riverboat

Most rivers have canoe float times. If you figure one hour in a canoe is about three hours of fishing time floating in a boat.


----------



## john warren

what do you use? where do you use it? love it? hate it? somewhere in between?
and if you could have any one out there , what would it be?


----------



## BobB(MI)

For the Au Sable below Mio dam:

Dam to Comins Flats...
Comins Flats to McKinley...
McKinley to 4001 Bridge...

All above are 3-4 hrs with little fishing and depending how much you want to push downstream. If you want to stop to fish many of the holes and wad a bit, you can expect to add 2+ hrs. If you are on the oars and slowing the boat, expect to add 2+ hrs.

My problem is I end up fishing too much at the beginning of the drifts and run out of light!

Take care.

Bob


----------



## neeso1aj

I multiply canoe times by 2.5 for straight drifting times in the drift boat and then add fishing times just to be safe


----------



## steelton

for the mo croton to pine st. 1 hr. pine st. to thorneapple 5 hrs. thorneapple to hennings park 6 hrs. hennings park to newbridge 1.5 hrs. newbridge to anderson flats 4hrs. anderson flats to bridgeton 7 hrs. bridgeton to mapleisland 6 hrs. these times are with steady fishing and bypassing secondary waters.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## 4trout

Pere Marquette...

Thought I would add the miles between each of the landings too;

M37 to Green Cottage 3.7 miles
Green Cottage to Gleason's 4.7 miles
Gleason's to Bowman's 2.6 miles
Bowman's to Rainbow Rapids 7.3 miles
Rainbow Rapids to Sulak 3.1 miles
Sulak to Upper Branch 2.7 miles
Upper Branch to Lower Branch 3.1 miles
Lower Branch to Walhalla 7.5 miles
Walhalla to Indian Bridge 5.5 miles
Indian Bridge to Custer 2.4 miles


----------



## OnlyChild

Anybody have float times for the White?


----------



## SVbowhunter80

Hope this helps









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

Steve said:


> Float times for the Pine
> 
> http://www.thepineriver.com/pine-river/map
> 
> Keep in mind these are for canoes. I 4 to 6 time multiples of the times given there is one expects to fish.


LOL, isn't this an unmentionable? 

Very useful old post for the river rats and I agree with Steve. If you're fishing it, multiply the times by 3 was my rule! Good times...


----------



## Steve

6Speed said:


> LOL, isn't this an unmentionable?
> 
> Very useful old post for the river rats and I agree with Steve. If you're fishing it, multiply the times by 3 was my rule! Good times...


Nope, not an unmentionable.


----------



## OnlyChild

These are canoe float times:
The White
Hesperia to Taylor Bridge 3 hrs.
Taylor Bridge to Pines Point 3hrs.
Pines Point to Sischo Bayou 4 hrs.
Sischo to Diamond Point 2 Hrs.
Diamond Point to Countyline Bridge 1 hr.


----------



## Shoeman

So like 3 days fishing!


----------



## OnlyChild

Shoeman said:


> So like 3 days fishing!


Yes and NO. It depends what your fishing for. If it's trout, you are going to find most of the fish between Hesperia and Pines Point. If your target is salmon this will include the whole system.


----------

